
Office, Messaging and Verbs (2015) - saadalem
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2015/5/21/office-messaging-and-verbs
======
1cvmask
This is a great piece and one that I have forwarded to many when they think we
will all be jobless at one point by software and machines.

